# Giampaolo:"Al Milan nemmeno si ricordano di me. Ero al posto giusto...".



## admin (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> "E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa".


Sì, non doveva neanche iniziare infatti.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


E invece purtroppo ci ricordiamo eccome ...


----------



## Baba (13 Febbraio 2022)

mi immagino il suo discorso motivazionale oggi nello spogliatoio della Samp con le lacrime agli occhi: “ queste mi hanno trattato come un cane e oggi sono venuto qui per vendicarmi!!dobbiamo fargliela pagareee”!!!! e i suoi giocatori che si alzano gridando “ a morteee”!! E fu così che perdemmo 3-0 dalla Samp


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2022)

Talmente pirla che fu cacciato dopo una vittoria, questo dice tutto.
Lo ricordo come inadeguato, a livelli mai visti, sembrava uno di quegli allenatori brocchi presi dalla provincia a cui davano in mano il Milan e si divertivano a giocare con la popolarità, arrivata forte e con un certo impatto molesto, questo finché durava, quindi una favola, lui non ha fatto niente per nascondere quella inadeguatezza tanto che già alle prime uscite perdeva 8 litri d'acqua dalla fronte e parlava seguendo dei discorsi preparati, fintamente forbiti, così come tutte le robe che si scriveva con la penna durante le conferenze.
Vincere per dare un calcio ancora più forte a quei tempi, a quel Giannino, a quella improvvisazione tipica degli errori passati che ci siamo portati dietro pure agli inizi, sempre con l'attuale dirigenza, una volta capito l'errore è sempre meglio ricordarsene per non ricascarci ancora, per questo ci vuole una struttura forte e solida, ci vuole ampiezza, ci vogliono giocatori che non diano scampo al progetto, al coach, se i giocatori sono forti l'allenatore non può essere Giampaolo, l'errore al tempo fu proprio quello, non eravamo forti in campo (quanto meno non conoscevamo tanta gente poi rivelatasi buona) ed eravamo ancora più scarsi nella scelta dell'allenatore, dell'uomo, perché la caratteristiche umane al Milan sono tutto, non puoi presentarti sudato e in preda al panico quasi, non puoi parlare di veleno in conferenza stampa e sciocchezze simili, qui devi vincere e il peso del Milan ti devi responsabilizzare, non affossare.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


L'uomo sbagliato al momento sbagliato.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


L'unico allenatore che voleva farci giocare un nuovo il calcio.il calcio a marcia indietro.

Come facciano allenatori? a trovare lavoro dopo acertate incapacità è un mistero.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


Pur nella sua 'pazzia' ha ragione.
Non si può parlare di progetto e rompere tutto dopo 7 partite.
E il bello è che spesso proprio chi parla di progetto sposa queste linee societarie demenziali.

Se in un allenatore ci credi lo fai lavorare.
Che giampaolo nella sua idea di calcio è integralista lo sanno pure i sassi.

Giampaolo al milan ha fallito per tanti motivi, non per ultimo perchè non aveva interpreti per il suo calcio.
Ovviamente il mister ci ha messo tantissimo del suo, limiti soprattutto di personalità e di carattere.

Su giampaolo è facile fare ironia e la faccio anche io assieme a voi ma a livello 'didattico', piaccia o non piaccia, resta un punto di riferimento in italia.
Se parliamo di materia calcio , di metodologia , di allenamenti specifici , ecc ecc , poi ci sono quelli alla allegri che mettono la squadra in campo dall'1 all'11, si inventano nulla e dicono, a torto o ragione, che a vincere o perdere sono i giocatori.

Il calcio è un caos calmo dove ogni occhio vede qualcosa ma non tutto o vede ciò che gli piace.


----------



## iceman. (13 Febbraio 2022)

Peggio anche di Brocchi e Inzaghi secondo me. 
Uno che preferiva ritardo Rodriguez a Theo e quel catorcio di biglia..mamma mia.


----------



## sunburn (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pur nella sua 'pazzia' ha ragione.
> Non si può parlare di progetto e rompere tutto dopo 7 partite.
> E il bello è che spesso proprio chi parla di progetto sposa queste linee societarie demenziali.
> 
> ...


Nella vita tutti noi svolgiamo un mestiere. Per farlo abbiamo fatto un percorso di formazione, che sia di studio teorico e pratica sul campo o solo di pratica sul campo a seconda del mestiere. Ovviamente ci approcciamo ogni giorno partendo da quello che abbiamo imparato, ma nel momento in cui ci troviamo a dover affrontare un problema particolare che necessita di soluzioni non perfettamente aderenti a quella che è la norma, abbiamo il dovere di adattarci.
Un bravo professionista è colui che ha un’ottima preparazione teorica e/o pratica ma che sa anche avere l’apertura mentale di leggere le situazioni e agire nel modo più consono alle esigenze del caso concreto.
Se io nel mio lavoro usassi il “metodo Giampaolo” e sbagliassi, con altissima probabilità finirei in galera.


----------



## Mauricio (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pur nella sua 'pazzia' ha ragione.
> Non si può parlare di progetto e rompere tutto dopo 7 partite.
> E il bello è che spesso proprio chi parla di progetto sposa queste linee societarie demenziali.
> 
> ...


Sei il procuratore di Giampaolo? 

Un allenatore che a fine partita è talmente confuso da dire che fosse la sua squadra in inferiorità numerica. Nemmeno in prima categoria. Poi si è visto come è andata al Torino, hanno rischiato la retrocessione. Con Juric invece giocano bene.

Un miracolato, poco altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


Davvero crede che possiamo dimenticarci di Sugo trequartista?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nella vita tutti noi svolgiamo un mestiere. Per farlo abbiamo fatto un percorso di formazione, che sia di studio teorico e pratica sul campo o solo di pratica sul campo a seconda del mestiere. Ovviamente ci approcciamo ogni giorno partendo da quello che abbiamo imparato, ma nel momento in cui ci troviamo a dover affrontare un problema particolare che necessita di soluzioni non perfettamente aderenti a quella che è la norma, abbiamo il dovere di adattarci.
> Un bravo professionista è colui che ha un’ottima preparazione teorica e/o pratica ma che sa anche avere l’apertura mentale di leggere le situazioni e agire nel modo più consono alle esigenze del caso concreto.
> Se io nel mio lavoro usassi il “metodo Giampaolo” e sbagliassi, con altissima probabilità finirei in galera.


Ti potrei rispondere che se non esistessero 'testoni' alla giampaolo tu non ti saresti mai goduto il milan di sacchi, esempio lampante di allenatore integralista che ha scelto di vincere giocando il suo calcio quando con quei calciatori avrebbe potuto giocare e vincere anche mettendo i suoi sotto-palla per ripartire.
E avrebbe vinto, stanne certo.

Giampaolo nel discorso tecnico-tattico è tra i migliori il circolazione, roba che a coverciano per formare i nuovi allenatori si proiettano i video dei suoi allenamenti e delle sue partite e lo si invita spesso a fare lezione.
Roba, giusto per capirci, che allegri non farà mai.

Forse ad allegri si può giusto chiedere come si gestisce un gruppo di campioni o come si legge una partita e non altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Sei il procuratore di Giampaolo?
> 
> Un allenatore che a fine partita è talmente confuso da dire che fosse la sua squadra in inferiorità numerica. Nemmeno in prima categoria. Poi si è visto come è andata al Torino, hanno rischiato la retrocessione. Con Juric invece giocano bene.
> 
> Un miracolato, poco altro da aggiungere.


Assolutamente no, ma sono uno che ha studiato calcio e metodologia di allenamenti fino a un certo livello e ti posso garantire che i sacchi o giampaolo quando ti parlano di calcio, intesa come materia, ti aprono la mente.
Paragonare juric a giampaolo è come paragonare la candela alla corrente elettrica.
Juric ha inventato nulla, è solo andato indietro nel tempo.
Ieri zanetti se lo è messo in tasca con due mosse.
Il gioco ad uomo ha trovato risultati nelle pecche della zona ma non è nulla di nuovo. 

Giampaolo a grandi livelli non ci può stare per limiti palesi di personalità e capacità di resistere allo stress ma non è un fesso.
Forse sarebbe il tattico ideale al fianco di un allenatore più forte, ci sta.
Ma non facciamolo passare per il fesso del villaggio, non è cosi.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


Pure Galeone lo stava ripudiando, che scarso


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".



Ci ricordiamo di te purtroppo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


Era un Milan che aveva poco a che fare con questo. Un giocatore aveva chiesto, Veretout, e non glielo hanno preso. Aveva iniziato la stagione in condizioni pessime, con Suso trequartista... In ogni caso era inadeguato, ma degli alibi li ha.


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Questo vorrà fare la partita della vita contro di noi. Non prendiamo sotto gamba il match contro la Samp, vanno aggrediti dal 1º minuto.


----------



## kipstar (13 Febbraio 2022)

io mi ricordo tutto.
la prima di campionato contro l'udinese è stato un incubo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pur nella sua 'pazzia' ha ragione.
> Non si può parlare di progetto e rompere tutto dopo 7 partite.
> E il bello è che spesso proprio chi parla di progetto sposa queste linee societarie demenziali.
> 
> ...


ma il problema non fu il poco tempo dato all'allenatore, il peccato originale fu aver preso giampaolo e non avergli costruito una rosa adatta alla sua visione di gioco. Ricordo ancora uno scambio di battutte qui sul forum, un utente sosteneva che piatek con giampaolo avrebbe segnato 40 gol e che se non segnava era colpa di mister veleno, il suo ragionamento era se giampaolo ha fatto segnare caterve di gol a quagliarella figuriamoci al fenomeno pistolero; mi permisi di dire che piatek e quagliarella sono due giocatori diversi e che boom boom avrebbe faticato pure con giampalo e aggiunsi che forse era piu adatto adre silva al gioco di giampaolo che piontech. Ovviamente mi beccai del fanboy di gattuso  Poi c'erano le discussioni accese pure sul turco da molti ritenuto il trequartista idela e di giampaolo e io dissi che per quel poco che conosco giampaolo per via del fantacalcio il turco avrebbe fatto lo stesso percorso di praet che da trequartista fu spostato a mezz'ala sinistra perche troppo poco attaccante.

Per farla breve se vuoi aprire una pizzeria assumi un pizzaiolo e gli compri gli ingredienti adatti per fare le pizze, noi avevamo giampaolo che sapeva fare il sushi e gli avevano dato gli ingredienti per fare le pizze, e poi qualcuno si meraviglio se la cosa ando a finire male


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Nella vita fra uno bravo teorico e uno discreto pratico tutta la vita il secondo.

Dovremmo anche smetterla di dare alibi con " non gli prendono i giocatore che vuole" ma che significa?

Quindi lì prendono i giocatori che vuole e se poi va male la società cosa fa poi con questi giocatori? 

La verità è che un bravo allenatore si adegua a quello che ha e riesca a tirare fuori il massimo

Allenatori che l'asino lo vogliono per forza entrare per la coda o niente meglio che fanno un altro mestiere.

Questo ha fatto giocare Rodriguez, Rodriguez e non Hernandez, e da ritiro immediato, di calcio capisce veramente poco.poi se vogliamo raccontarci le favolette va bene facciamolo.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Poco più di 3 mesi, 7 partite indimenticabili.
Come scordare la conferenza di presentazione iniziata con il segno della croce e la faccia (sempre bassa) di un condannato a morte. O il debutto di Udine con Calhanoglu davanti alla difesa, Borini mezz'ala, Suso trequartista e Castilejo seconda punta.
Sono state poche partite, ma le perle sono innumerevoli.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Nella vita fra uno bravo teorico e uno discreto pratico tutta la vita il secondo.
> 
> Dovremmo anche smetterla di dare alibi con " non gli prendono i giocatore che vuole" ma che significa?
> 
> ...


non è vero che un bravo allenatore si adegua a quello che ha, inoltre la società non gli deve prendere i giocatori che vuole l'allenatore ma deve prendere i giocatori adatti al gioco dell'allenatore considerando i vincoli di bilancio. Vedi sarri che ha litigato con tare, non è che sarri mette la mano sulla testa di lucas leiva e questo per miracolo diventa jorginho, oppure scatarra in testa a luis alberto e questo inizia a correrre come un furetto stile allan al napoli.
Una società deve creare il contesto adatto affinche l'allenatore faccia bene, ad esempio quando arrivo gasperini all'atalanta, l'atalanta aveva precedentemente preso paloschi, ma per il gioco di gasperini non andava bene, e la dirigenza bergamasca non si fece problemi a mandare paloschi in prestito alla spal e prendere un giocatore piu in linea col gioco dell'allenatore, ovviamente sempre tenendo a mente i vincoli di bilancio, e infatti furono presi petagna e cornelius, poi grazie ai risultati e ai piazzamenti champion hanno potuto spendere per prendere una punta fisica piu tecnica di petagna e cioè zapata .


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


Ed invece dell'esonero a Torino dopo 3 mesi con la squadra terzultima che dice?


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


No no, ti sbagli.
Ci ricordiamo benissimo.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pur nella sua 'pazzia' ha ragione.
> Non si può parlare di progetto e rompere tutto dopo 7 partite.
> E il bello è che spesso proprio chi parla di progetto sposa queste linee societarie demenziali.
> 
> ...


1) non abbiamo preso i giocatori giusti per lui
2) non siamo una squadra che può arrivare a metà stagione in zona retrocessione prima di cominciare a vedere i frutti del lavoro, tra l'altro Pioli ha dato immediatamente la sua impronta anche se inizialmente i risultati non arrivavano.


----------



## Maravich49 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ti garantisco che, da abbonato, hai segnato il periodo peggiore del Milan che abbia mai visto; avevo quasi l'angoscia a venire allo stadio, non ho mai provato tanta vergogna come con te in panchina. Tranquillo, vorrei tanto dimenticarti, ma non ci riesco.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".


Per scaramanzia, visto quello che succederà tra meno di un'ora, ti dico che ti ricordo con simpatia e in effetti qualche ragione ce l'hai.
Riuscirai a salvare la Samp in tranquillità, e magari anche a far vedere qualcosa di buono per la prossima stagione, e ti confermeranno, ma per favore non cominciare oggi. Dalla prossima.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma il problema non fu il poco tempo dato all'allenatore, il peccato originale fu aver preso giampaolo e non avergli costruito una rosa adatta alla sua visione di gioco. Ricordo ancora uno scambio di battutte qui sul forum, un utente sosteneva che piatek con giampaolo avrebbe segnato 40 gol e che se non segnava era colpa di mister veleno, il suo ragionamento era se giampaolo ha fatto segnare caterve di gol a quagliarella figuriamoci al fenomeno pistolero; mi permisi di dire che piatek e quagliarella sono due giocatori diversi e che boom boom avrebbe faticato pure con giampalo e aggiunsi che forse era piu adatto adre silva al gioco di giampaolo che piontech. Ovviamente mi beccai del fanboy di gattuso  Poi c'erano le discussioni accese pure sul turco da molti ritenuto il trequartista idela e di giampaolo e io dissi che per quel poco che conosco giampaolo per via del fantacalcio il turco avrebbe fatto lo stesso percorso di praet che da trequartista fu spostato a mezz'ala sinistra perche troppo poco attaccante.
> 
> Per farla breve se vuoi aprire una pizzeria assumi un pizzaiolo e gli compri gli ingredienti adatti per fare le pizze, noi avevamo giampaolo che sapeva fare il sushi e gli avevano dato gli ingredienti per fare le pizze, e poi qualcuno si meraviglio se la cosa ando a finire male


Assolutamente.
Io , ad esempio, vedrei benissimo giampaolo a lavorare in un settore giovanile.
In un mondo in cui seminare serve più che raccogliere.


----------



## jacky (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia però che cattiveria da parte di alcuni.
Preoccupante


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è vero che un bravo allenatore si adegua a quello che ha, inoltre la società non gli deve prendere i giocatori che vuole l'allenatore ma deve prendere i giocatori adatti al gioco dell'allenatore considerando i vincoli di bilancio. Vedi sarri che ha litigato con tare, non è che sarri mette la mano sulla testa di lucas leiva e questo per miracolo diventa jorginho, oppure scatarra in testa a luis alberto e questo inizia a correrre come un furetto stile allan al napoli.
> Una società deve creare il contesto adatto affinche l'allenatore faccia bene, ad esempio quando arrivo gasperini all'atalanta, l'atalanta aveva precedentemente preso paloschi, ma per il gioco di gasperini non andava bene, e la dirigenza bergamasca non si fece problemi a mandare paloschi in prestito alla spal e prendere un giocatore piu in linea col gioco dell'allenatore, ovviamente sempre tenendo a mente i vincoli di bilancio, e infatti furono presi petagna e cornelius, poi grazie ai risultati e ai piazzamenti champion hanno potuto spendere per prendere una punta fisica piu tecnica di petagna e cioè zapata .


Va bene ok.

Ti ripeto se lo fanno contento e gli prendono i giocatori per il" suo tipo di gioco" che non vanno bene per altri contesti, se lo licenziano la società cosa fa con questi giocatori che per l'allenatore successivo non vanno bene?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Va bene ok.
> 
> Ti ripeto se lo fanno contento e gli prendono i giocatori per il" suo tipo di gioco" che non vanno bene per altri contesti, se lo licenziano la società cosa fa con questi giocatori che per l'allenatore successivo non vanno bene?


appunto ho detto che la società deve accontentare l'allenatore nei limiti del possibile, se conte mi chiede chesso vidal, kolarov, sanchez e altre vecchie cariatidi strapagate uno puo sempre dire quelli rapporto qualita prezzo non sono convenienti, ti vado a prendere giocatori con quelle caratteristiche ma compatibili a bilancio cosi se domani conte se ne va quei giocatori li piazzo altrove. Ma se gasperini gioca con la punta che ha ben precise caratteristiche non è che gli puoi imporre paloschi e dire vabbe fallo giocare come giocherebbe petagna, paloschi e petagna sono due cose diverse pur essendo entrambi attaccanti, ovviamente gasperini avrebbe voluto zapata prima ma tra rimanere con paloschi e avere petagna che non è zapata ha preferito accontentarsi di petagna che è piu vicino al suo ideale di punta


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto ho detto che la società deve accontentare l'allenatore nei limiti del possibile, se conte mi chiede chesso vidal, kolarov, sanchez e altre vecchie cariatidi strapagate uno puo sempre dire quelli rapporto qualita prezzo non sono convenienti, ti vado a prendere giocatori con quelle caratteristiche ma compatibili a bilancio cosi se domani conte se ne va quei giocatori li piazzo altrove. Ma se gasperini gioca con la punta che ha ben precise caratteristiche non è che gli puoi imporre paloschi e dire vabbe fallo giocare come giocherebbe petagna, paloschi e petagna sono due cose diverse pur essendo entrambi attaccanti, ovviamente gasperini avrebbe voluto zapata prima ma tra rimanere con paloschi e avere petagna che non è zapata ha preferito accontentarsi di petagna che è piu vicino al suo ideale di punta


Si ok, per 1/2 giocatori nei limiti e come dici tu ma non andiamo oltre.

Mou vuole per esempio che la società gli cambia 3/4 squadra, ma queste sono cose normali? 

Sono convinto che un bravo dirigente in qualsiasi campo si adegui a certe direttive, mettendoci magari anche di suo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si ok, per 1/2 giocatori nei limiti e come dici tu ma non andiamo oltre.
> 
> Mou vuole per esempio che la società gli cambia 3/4 squadra, ma queste sono cose normali?
> 
> Sono convinto che un bravo dirigente in qualsiasi campo si adegui a certe direttive, mettendoci magari anche di suo.


non sono cose normali, infatti mou è un allenatore bollito ormai da tempo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Il peggiore che abbiamo avuto.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pur nella sua 'pazzia' ha ragione.
> Non si può parlare di progetto e rompere tutto dopo 7 partite.
> E il bello è che spesso proprio chi parla di progetto sposa queste linee societarie demenziali.
> 
> ...



Capisco che vuoi dire.

La realtà è che purtroppo l'allenatore è spesso, se non sempre, un'unica persona che si occupa di tutto, per come è strutturato il calcio.

In effetti magari servirebbe una persona più tecnica, che si occupa dei dettami tattici del calcio, una che gestisce più accuratamente allenamenti e preparazione fisica, e magari un gestore globale che cura strategie ad lungo termine e la parte umana del parco giocatori.

Giampaolo magari sarebbe un buon allenatore che cura solo l'aspetto tecnico e teorico.

Purtroppo a causa di impegni, tempo e quant'altro è difficile amalgare il tutto, magari va via uno e devi disfare anche tutte le altre componenti, la cosa diventa instabile.

Detto questo, sarebbe un buon allenatore ma manca clamorosamente del lato di personalità. Diciamo che è un bravissimo "topo da laboratorio" che però se la farebbe addosso e comincerebbe a balbettare alla prima conferenza con il pubblico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta le parole di Marco Giampaolo sul suo passato al Milan:"Sono stato troppo poco al Milan. Non l'ho nemmeno allenato. Nemmeno si ricordano di me. Furono sette partite, come una scampagnata. E' una storia che doveva andare in maniera diversa. Sette partite, poco tempo a disposizione. Ero partito in ritiro con 13 giocatori. Oggi è un altro Milan. Sono andato nel posto giusto ma al momento sbagliato".



E invece era perfetto per il Milan.
Pulire i cessi di Milanello è un lavoro serio, non so perché non glielo abbiano proposto.


----------



## sunburn (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti potrei rispondere che se non esistessero 'testoni' alla giampaolo tu non ti saresti mai goduto il milan di sacchi, esempio lampante di allenatore integralista che ha scelto di vincere giocando il suo calcio quando con quei calciatori avrebbe potuto giocare e vincere anche mettendo i suoi sotto-palla per ripartire.
> E avrebbe vinto, stanne certo.
> 
> Giampaolo nel discorso tecnico-tattico è tra i migliori il circolazione, roba che a coverciano per formare i nuovi allenatori si proiettano i video dei suoi allenamenti e delle sue partite e lo si invita spesso a fare lezione.
> ...


Ma Sacchi ha portato il calcio dei primi anni 2000 negli anni ‘80, Giampaolo ha portato il calcio degli anni 2000 nel 2020…
Nel calcio la tattica non è una speculazione filosofica fine a se stessa, ma è uno strumento per raggiungere un fine: buttare la palla in rete, prendere pochi gol e vincere le partite. Se il fine non viene raggiunto, vuol dire che il mezzo non è adatto.
E i mezzi di Giampaolo non sono mai stati adatti.
Quella del tempo, poi, a mio parere è abbastanza una scusa usata per gli allenatori non eccellenti: io non ho mai visto una squadra allenata da un grande allenatore giocare all’inizio come un gruppo di amici scappati di casa che si ritrovano al giovedì per la partita di calcetto e poi arrivare a fare calcio champagne dopo tre mesi. Progressi sì, talvolta anche importanti. ma mai mai mai da zero a mille.
Concludo dicendo che quello dell’ allenatore è un mestiere che richiede competenze multidisciplinari. La competenza tattica è solo uno degli aspetti. Se un allenatore eccelle nella tattica(e, a mio parere, Giampaolo non eccelle neanche in questa), ma è a zero nel resto, io non lo considero un buon allenatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pur nella sua 'pazzia' ha ragione.
> Non si può parlare di progetto e rompere tutto dopo 7 partite.
> E il bello è che spesso proprio chi parla di progetto sposa queste linee societarie demenziali.
> 
> ...


Tutto vero ma c'è un dettaglio che sfugge forse, oggi il lavoro del tecnico non è più solo un lavoro sul campo, didattico e di tattica..
Oggi il tecnico deve essere anche psicologo, motivatore, stratega, furbo.. Avere le palle cubiche per allenare certi club perché la pressione, anche mediatica, ti schiaccia..

Giampaolo si ferma alla didattica, stop

La sua bocciatura prima che tattica è stata umana, si è capito fosse palesemente inadeguato al ruolo, privo della personalità necessaria a gestire un club come il Milan..

Fu giusto esonerarlo e fu un errore prenderlo.. Purtroppo Paolo e zvone erano troppo ingenui al tempo e si fidarono dei giudizi su gp di guru alla sacchi che pensano ancora al calcio come 30 anni fa


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero ma c'è un dettaglio che sfugge forse, oggi il lavoro del tecnico non è più solo un lavoro sul campo, didattico e di tattica..
> Oggi il tecnico deve essere anche psicologo, motivatore, stratega, furbo.. Avere le palle cubiche per allenare certi club perché la pressione, anche mediatica, ti schiaccia..
> 
> Giampaolo si ferma alla didattica, stop
> ...


Concordo .
Assolutamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma Sacchi ha portato il calcio dei primi anni 2000 negli anni ‘80, Giampaolo ha portato il calcio degli anni 2000 nel 2020…
> Nel calcio la tattica non è una speculazione filosofica fine a se stessa, ma è uno strumento per raggiungere un fine: buttare la palla in rete, prendere pochi gol e vincere le partite. Se il fine non viene raggiunto, vuol dire che il mezzo non è adatto.
> E i mezzi di Giampaolo non sono mai stati adatti.
> Quella del tempo, poi, a mio parere è abbastanza una scusa usata per gli allenatori non eccellenti: io non ho mai visto una squadra allenata da un grande allenatore giocare all’inizio come un gruppo di amici scappati di casa che si ritrovano al giovedì per la partita di calcetto e poi arrivare a fare calcio champagne dopo tre mesi. Progressi sì, talvolta anche importanti. ma mai mai mai da zero a mille.
> Concludo dicendo che quello dell’ allenatore è un mestiere che richiede competenze multidisciplinari. La competenza tattica è solo uno degli aspetti. Se un allenatore eccelle nella tattica(e, a mio parere, Giampaolo non eccelle neanche in questa), ma è a zero nel resto, io non lo considero un buon allenatore.


La tattica va sempre a braccetto della tecnica. 
Delle volte una postura ti cambia una partita. 
Io a Giampaolo senza indugio affiderei la squadra primavera.


----------

